#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-24
<douglasawh> spikeb just saw your response to my question about wayland.  Why do you think I shouldn't give it a go?
<douglasawh> is there any sort of meta-package to get a ton of fonts?  I'm designing a logo
<KBme> you can install ttf-*
<KBme> ☺
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-26
<lostson> happy towel day to all
<h00k> hello hello
<douglasawh-work> do any of you have good GIMP skills?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-27
<lostson> good morning all
<h00k> douglasawh-work: define 'good'
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-28
<lostson> good morning everybody! yall enjoying another cold and dreary day in wisconsin
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-05-29
<lostson> good morning all
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-05-22
<mikeputnam> methinks i need to buy myself a laptop in the coming months
<mikeputnam> (to run ubuntu on)
<mikeputnam> so far, i'm looking at Lenovo (for excellent supported hardware) and ASUS Zenbook (for adequate supported hardware and extreme portability)
<mikeputnam> i've wavered to and fro on getting a MacBook Air (Unixy/but against my FOSS brain)
<mikeputnam> but i think i've landed solidly in the non-Apple camp
<mikeputnam> i really like to follow openbsd
<mikeputnam> but it's too much work for some things
<mikeputnam> ubuntu fits perfectly where i want to be
<mikeputnam> and for the rest there is virtualbox, etc
<mikeputnam> and if i ever decide to start deving iOS, i'll buy a blasted Mac Mini for $500
